# Max a month shy of three years old and Luna 1 years old.



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some photos not in any particular order - I could not wait to bring Max to the beach for alone time after he got his stitches out from his surgery- three weeks-aack we lost so many beach days together. A small video of him enjoying one of his favorite things to do and ignoring piping clovers. 

Photos of Ms. Luna trying get Max to play when he just was not in the mood his brain still at the beach. Their is a photo of Luna lying down -I know she is just figuring out how she is going to bring Max down. There wAs a garden snake in the garden she alerted us to it had to make sure she did not get bit. Her hair is still growing back from the shaving of her back from the hot spot from July - a little bit more to go. 

Photo of my daughter and animal menagerie as we get ready to watch bay watch -lol! Jasper our new addition -a moustache parakeet to the family who is 8 months old- such a cutie to The dogs completely ignore him. We are cautious though as aware of Max's high prey drive. So loose bird sessions are well supervised. 

Anyone have ideas when we go to beach I hose them off outside real quick. Do for a more thorough bath. I'm trying to get a attachment to the bathroom sink and run the hose through the garage to get warm water. I have bought multiple sink garden hose attatchments but none are even close to fitting. I think I would have to rig something. Any ideAs- trying to avoid washing two gsd in the bathtub upstairs after a swim or it would mean a two hour cleAn up after and take the fun out of it all.

https://youtu.be/S1Z9vPnRFxo


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Beautiful photos of your crew! Nice to see Max enjoying his beach time. Luna is a gorgeous girl!

I was looking for a connector for my kitchen tap as well that would allow me warm water via garden hose to wash the dogs either in the garage or in the back yard. I found this connector so far but have not called moen yet to see if it would fit my tap. (my tap is moen) Further down in the Q&A they mention it will work but I think its dependant on the tap model. I assume there are other adapters out there as well but I just started looking.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.adapter-to-hose.1000515772.html


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Great photos of your beautiful gsds playing on the beach. The last one is so sweet of your lovely daughter with the whole gang.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I attach a garden hose to the bathroom sink and out of the window to the yard to bathe the dogs.The adapter I use is from a water bed (remember those!?)I believe you can buy a reducer at a plumbing supply store.I remove the aerator from the faucet and the reducer screws into the faucet.Mine leaks so after turning on both hot and cold full force,I lay a towel over the sink.
Love the picture with your whole crew together


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kelbonc-Thank you very much. Max was sooo sad when we left the beach. So was I. Luna is a gem they get along so well together. She is not crazy about the cold water from the hose so I have been on this on going quest for quiet awhile. I did buy something similar for the faucet it many different sizes. Nothing seemed to fit.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mary Beth- thank you! I was on the couch and looked across the room at all the animals surrounding my little one -i had to take a photo!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dogma13- thank you!!! That has to be one of my favorite photos!!! I have heard to remove the aretor but cannot see anywhere how to do that. I'm a spaz at this. A water bed gee I almost forgot what that was - yikes I remember those lol!!! Okay a water bed adaptoramd reducer -I'm taking a photo of this post so when I go to the hardware store I get can the right stuff. Thanks you!!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My son likes to make the video clips with the dogs in it lol!! He made this clip with a special effect-he is a big Star Wars fan - no max was not injured in making this few second clip!!! Lol!!!
https://youtu.be/ftpwdtPLD6I


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Looks like the best day ever!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Apex1 said:


> Looks like the best day ever!


It was! after the craziest week it was nice to get a very good day in!!!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

@Jenny720 what breeder did Luna come from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> @Jenny720 what breeder did Luna come from, if you don't mind me asking?


Not at all we are very happy with Luna. The Breeder is Beth Dillenbeck from Hollow Hills gsd in Pennsylvania. She breeds asl and wgsl. 
Beth is very honest and is good at matching pups the what you are looking for. Her goal is to breed for balance. Always answered any of my questions. Easiest to contact through iMessage or email. https://m.facebook.com/HollowHillsGSD/
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeders.htm?kid=24080
http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jenny,here's another idea for getting warm water to the yard:If you have a washing machine the hook ups behind it are the same size as a garden hose.A length of hose on both hot and cold to a 'Y' connector to a single hose.Now I'll stop obsessing over your hose connectivity,lol!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Love the pictures and the video's!! Your pups looks so happy! I wish I lived near the ocean so I could take Newlie there...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Jenny,here's another idea for getting warm water to the yard:If you have a washing machine the hook ups behind it are the same size as a garden hose.A length of hose on both hot and cold to a 'Y' connector to a single hose.Now I'll stop obsessing over your hose connectivity,lol!


Brilliant!!!!! Yes I do have a separate entrance in the basement for the hose to be put out in back yard. I would probably have to connect three or maybe 4 hoses together but this sounds like an easier solution!!! A Y connector I think I can handle this! Thank you for the terrific idea!!! I'm very excited!!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

newlie said:


> Love the pictures and the video's!! Your pups looks so happy! I wish I lived near the ocean so I could take Newlie there...


Thank you!!! I love the ocean. It make for a great trip for you and Newlie to visit your closest ocean a lot of beaches can be found that are dog friendly. For swimming Max will swim in the ocean and Luna favors swimming in the bay. The fresh water springs are a also a gift also - we have none around here but sure are beautiful.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Jenny720 said:


> Thecowboysgirl said:
> 
> 
> > @Jenny720 what breeder did Luna come from, if you don't mind me asking?
> ...


Awesome thanks. I have heard of them before and looked at the website. I am not in the market for a dog yet but I just like to know who's who and where the dogs come from that people are happy with! I'll want another one eventually!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Thecowboysgirl said:
> ...


Yes are very happy with Beth she is honest, experienced, and knows her dogs. I have done the same- collecting breeders it is good to have for when you are ready for the search lol!!! Luna is dog you can take easily anywhere. Very happy with my crew they are so much fun we enjoy them so much. Life would not be the same without them in it!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the ideas with the hose. I had trouble getting the airator off but finally did. I used a plastic garden hose adaptor kit set. it's the closest thing that fits my faucet. Its not a perfect fit-faucet leaks a little but I use a towel like dogma mentioned! Now I can bathe dogs outside with warm water! Luna enjoyed her bath after her swim I used the plastic kiddy pool to bath her in to stay clean and warm. Luna is a water hound she loves to swim all around in the bay. 
https://flic.kr/p/YyTFpu


----------



## Shepherd55 (Sep 4, 2017)

Love the photos!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful dogs! Nothing better than a romp on the beach.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Shepherd55 said:


> Love the photos!





tim_s_adams said:


> Beautiful dogs! Nothing better than a romp on the beach.


Thank you!! Yes hopefully this beautiful weather last for awhile.


----------

